# Deathwatch Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Since we've got some confirmation of this coming I felt it could hurt to give this it's own home for later rumors. The following round up of rumors was picked up from Bolter and Chainsword:



Atia said:


> so, we don't have that much information, but here we go  Deathwatch, yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm hoping this is related to the Mark IX armour rumours.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Mark IX rumors were a goof. Those are actually Mk IV and 30k related.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I suppose it's conjecture at this point, but what could separate Deathwatch from a normal Space Marine army? Do they have access to different equipment or something? Maybe steal some Necron/Tau/Eldar guns? Sternguard ammo on a "regular" tactical squad?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

venomlust said:


> I suppose it's conjecture at this point, but what could separate Deathwatch from a normal Space Marine army? Do they have access to different equipment or something?


The deathwatch operate in strike teams and they are the militant arm to the Ordo Xenos. Back in 3ed/4ed there were rule allowing them to be field as an allied unit. They're all veterans and could be led by a Librarian. They also had access to different Bolters and a Heavy bolter with suspensors so that the HB could move and shoot.

What makes them unique fluff wise is that all of the Deathwatch are sent from different Chapters so a squad allowed for a lot of ubiqueness in modelling. Lately people have been fielding them as sternguard vets but a deathwatch minidex and a boxed set would be amazing!!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I suppose it's conjecture at this point, but what could separate Deathwatch from a normal Space Marine army? Do they have access to different equipment or something? Maybe steal some Necron/Tau/Eldar guns?


there is quite some possibilities if they actualy do it, and do it in a decent way.
prefered enemy traits against xeno races. 
special weaponry, invented by the Ordo Xenos to fight specific alien races. (like the bio virus to destroy Tyranids that was mentioned in some or another Ultramarine novel.)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Reading their wiki page now (http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Deathwatch) and learning about 'em. Sounds pretty cool!

Plenty of special gear.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I suppose it's conjecture at this point, but what could separate Deathwatch from a normal Space Marine army? Do they have access to different equipment or something? Maybe steal some Necron/Tau/Eldar guns? Sternguard ammo on a "regular" tactical squad?


Bonuses for fighting Xenos (even if it's just Preferred Enemy), special bolt ammo, suspensors on their heavy weapons (making them Salvo or Assault), and generally just designing the army to be good at killing Xenos, even if they're not as good at fighting other armies.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> Bonuses for fighting Xenos (even if it's just Preferred Enemy), special bolt ammo, suspensors on their heavy weapons (making them Salvo or Assault), and generally just designing the army to be good at killing Xenos, even if they're not as good at fighting other armies.


I'm all for annihilating xenos scum, even if it's the jerky-god's lackeys doing the smashing. :so_happy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I'm all for annihilating xenos scum, even if it's the jerky-god's lackeys doing the smashing. :so_happy:


Between Xeno Hunters, the rumors for this and just a desire to purge xenos heresy I'm looking forward to the release. I'm looking at building a Deathwatch/Xenos Inquisitor army. I'm kind of hoping there is some stuff in there that'll lend well to a fun and interesting list.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

All the Black Library Deathwatch illustrations make them look to be quite the group of badasses.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

They are for sure.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Zion said:


> Mark IX rumors were a goof. Those are actually Mk IV and 30k related.


Ah shucks. I did see something like that but I was hoping it was separate.

I'm adding a squad of Deathwatch as Sternguard in my Raven Guard army. If this is cool that'll definitely expand out into a full ally force.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Asamodai said:


> Ah shucks. I did see something like that but I was hoping it was separate.
> 
> I'm adding a squad of Deathwatch as Sternguard in my Raven Guard army. If this is cool that'll definitely expand out into a full ally force.


Running them as Sternguard or Vanguard vets is a pretty popular way of fielding Deathwatch.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to do that with my Blood Angels. Not so much anymore with the current dex, but I'd love to use the two squads of them I have already built and painted!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like Talon Squad might make an appearance in my SW army after all. 

I assume this will be something like the Assassins codex?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just hope we get move and fire heavy bolters back, they were sick.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Considering how lousy heavy bolters are, that would be a very useful rule.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I will be all over this release, but I must ask, are there any Deathwatch Termies? I know a bit about the power armored infantry, but does it go beyond that? I am strictly asking fluff wise, as who knows what they will do for the models upon the actual release.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks like Talon Squad might make an appearance in my SW army after all.
> 
> I assume this will be something like the Assassins codex?


More like the Inquisitor one.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I will be all over this release, but I must ask, are there any Deathwatch Termies? I know a bit about the power armored infantry, but does it go beyond that? I am strictly asking fluff wise, as who knows what they will do for the models upon the actual release.


Fluffwise, yes. Same for Dreadnoughts. Pretty much anything that isn't chapter specific from C:SM is something that the Deathwatch has access to.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Fluffwise, yes. Same for Dreadnoughts. Pretty much anything that isn't chapter specific from C:SM is something that the Deathwatch has access to.



Awesome, i've only ever heard of power armored space marines in the death watch but knew they stormed hive ships and such, things terminators would rather do.

That really opens up the possibilities for this release then.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the standard terminator kit has a deathwatch shoulder pad in it, its very popular, if GW do deathwatch it will make them alot of money and is an easy project for them too, they could pretty much CAD the whole project.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the standard terminator kit has a deathwatch shoulder pad in it, its very popular, if GW do deathwatch it will make them alot of money and is an easy project for them too, they could pretty much CAD the whole project.


I knew the old Tact Marine box did but I didn't know the tact Term is did as well.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah that's awesome! About the shoulder pad. Not in the Assault Termie box though?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ah, there it is (top right sprue frame, you'll need to zoom in, warning picture is HUGE):









Yeah, I didn't know about that. Teach me to never buy regular Terminators (to date I've bought Chaos Termis and Wolf Guard Termis and that's it).


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Rules wise I think we will definitely receive a captain, libraribn an either a deatwatch kill team or vanguard and sternguard vets with some added rules bonus. Model wise I have no idea.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Id love to see a power armor, termie and captain/librarian kit. Considering how much Harlequins got, I can guess Deathwatch would get a decent treatment too


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Theres a lot they could do indeed, the stuff i mentioned is just what i can definitely see us getting. in the rpg they have chaplains, termies, dreads and techmarines aswell.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the rpg book, it would be pretty cool if they drew influence from that.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure if this has any legs but BolS has been updating the rumours for this a bit more. 

It seems that it's to be lined up with the GeneStealer cult release. Here's a link to some DW info.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/05/40k-deathwatch-killteam-kit-latest.html


----------

